# Hihi everyone



## HeaPoo494 (Jul 10, 2009)

i live in texas and i used to breed mice, i was very good at it, i started out with only a few mice and i ended up with plenty of them, they were beautiful colors. I plan to start breeding again and i have 3 bucks, 2 of them have long fur and one has silky fur. the local pet stores only sell male mice so theres one main problem for me. I live in Katy Texas and i dont have transportation to anywhere unless my father is home since its his car. but anyway, if anyone thinks they can help me with this problem i would greatly appreciate it, money isnt much of an issue but transportation is, sadly.


----------



## paulbrv65 (Apr 23, 2009)

Hello and Welcome

Paul


----------



## HeaPoo494 (Jul 10, 2009)

thank you


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi 

You could search american mouse forums to see if anyone has anything :?:


----------



## HeaPoo494 (Jul 10, 2009)

sommy said:


> Hi
> 
> You could search american mouse forums to see if anyone has anything :?:


thank you, i will try that ^^ i have been looking around and it seems for some reason no one has female mice though the males are beautiful, you cant breed mice with only males :lol: i have a vid on youtube with my three males, i dont know what they are, two of them have red eyes but they are not white. i dont know if im allowed to post the link here or not so if you want the link just message me or email me. or look me up on youtube my account is kyo666


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, Welcome to our forum, you can post the link if you like


----------



## HeaPoo494 (Jul 10, 2009)

thats the link to the vid i made, if anyone knows what type of mice they are i would like to know, i mean, i know they are fancy mice but like i said, two of them have red eyes and one has longish fur.

and also, someone commented about little local stores, i have looked and i havent found any.


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

I waited quite a long time before I finally found my "perfect" foundation stock so I know how frustrating it can be - but they will be worth waiting for, all good things are :lol:

Welcome to the forum anyway


----------



## HeaPoo494 (Jul 10, 2009)

im still haveing a hard time finding anyone to sell them around me, ive been looking for some time and i had spoken to one who had live mice in texas but they are to far


----------

